

A Course on Modern Binary Exploitation - 1234567890123
http://security.cs.rpi.edu/courses/binexp-spring2015/

======
tptacek
If this stuff is interesting to you, you'll like:

[http://microcorruption.com](http://microcorruption.com)

~~~
smoyer
To those who think this is blatant self-promotion ... follow the link anyway!
I find the puzzles there more entertaining than video games.

~~~
tptacek
It doesn't belong to me. I have no economic interest in it. :)

And thanks!

~~~
smoyer
I should have been more clear that people shouldn't confuse your plug for
MicroCorruption with your new project ... sorry.

On the other hand, some day I hope to make a similar comment about
StarFighter!

------
xerphn
For those who want to follow the course without access to the warzones (until
the course is over), or just practice the material, you could play with some
of the other warzones out there.

There is [https://exploit-exercises.com/](https://exploit-exercises.com/) and
[http://overthewire.org/wargames/](http://overthewire.org/wargames/), the
former is somewhat more pedagogical, but both are really good.

~~~
charliefg
Just got to level10 of Nebula, literally 15 minutes ago. Been doing levels in
bed before crashing out -- It's really good fun so far! Highly recommend.

------
statik_42
This looks awesome and seems like a great opportunity for me to further hone
my reverse engineering skills (which I only recently have been getting into).
Thanks for sharing!

------
mirashii
Looks like a fun class. Anyone know if the wargames are opensourced anywhere,
and if there's any other class material not mentioned on the site?

~~~
Lense
We are planning on making the warzone material available after the end of the
semester, but we didn't want people who aren't in the class publishing
writeups before things are due.

We have an irc that people in the class use for help (and office hours, but
I'm assuming you probably don't want to come to rpi in person), but no, we
don't have any other formal materials besides the slides and recommended
textbooks.

------
humanarity
Really great font in the header. Contrasts so well with the monospaced below.

------
cpach
Pretty rad course site :)

